# The early season day races thread 2013 *SPOILERS*



## Flying_Monkey (16 Feb 2013)

There's probably no point in having a thread for every single day race that happens, so here's one for updates and discussion on all those early season day races before we get to the Classics.

It was the season opener in Italy today, the Trofeo Laigueglia, and Pippo Pozzato, recovered from recent controversies, took it over Francesco Reda and Mauro Santambrogio.


----------



## raindog (16 Feb 2013)

I love this time of year with the semi-classics, especially them oop north with cold, rain, mud and even the odd cobble.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (18 Feb 2013)

predictions for omloop on saturday ? My money is on a Belgian.


----------



## thom (19 Feb 2013)

The Omloop startlist. Thor Hushovd ?
The Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne startlist. Cavendish again ?


----------



## oldroadman (19 Feb 2013)

raindog said:


> I love this time of year with the semi-classics, especially them oop north with cold, rain, mud and even the odd cobble.


 Yes, lovely, nice warm weather early season training, some cooler races by the Med, then into the realm of cold mixed with "Belgian toothpaste". Wonderful. Whoever said bet on a Belgian is spot on, they at least are used to horrible weather.


----------



## rich p (19 Feb 2013)

I'll pick Lars Boom for Omloop as one of the men in form


----------



## raindog (19 Feb 2013)

Yep, reckon both Hushovd and Lars are good picks for saturday - they both seem to be in good early form. I'd like to see Boonen up there myself, but he didn't look too great on his last outing.

I'd love to see Cav get it again on sunday but Greipel's down to ride - going to be an interesting one that.


----------



## thom (19 Feb 2013)

OPQS are riding for Terpstra and Chavanel on Sat - Boonen's injury just knocked out too much of his training apparently


----------



## raindog (19 Feb 2013)

cheers thom - I wondered if it might be Chav going for it with Boonen looking so weak.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Feb 2013)

Despite him being Dutch not Belgian, I think I am going for Terpstra. He's been coming into some form lately. I wonder who Sky will be riding for? I would reckon Geraint Thomas in the Omloop, and I would say he has a chance, and EBH at KBK this year given that the latter is more suitable for sprinters + where he will undoubtedly be beaten by Cav!


----------



## dragon72 (19 Feb 2013)

I'm not so sure about EBH. I used to be a fan, because I like Norway as I used to live there and because he's part of a "British" team, and because he was always there or thereabouts and I had hopes. 
But actually he's more a "thereabouts" guy than a "there" guy, so I've lost interest. What has he actually won? A points jersey here and there in some Div 2 short tours, a stage in the Tirreno Adriatico and the Dolphin-y. Pretty good but still a bit "meh".


----------



## beastie (19 Feb 2013)

He was a P.Gilbert away from a rainbow jersey mind. I think he is still a case of unfulfilled potential, a Jack of all trades, master of none. Sky may still wish to use him as a super-domestique in stage racing, he showed he is good for that anyway.


----------



## thom (19 Feb 2013)

beastie said:


> He was a P.Gilbert away from a rainbow jersey mind.


Exactly. He's just 25. He races for a team who prioritised GT success so far. Having got that now they are looking to one day races now.
EBH will win some big one day races - Phillipe Gilbert was 25 / 26 for his debut pro season. By that comparison, EBH is ahead of him.


----------



## raindog (19 Feb 2013)

Yes, EBH is still young - got his best days ahead of him hopefully. Didn't he win a superb stage in the Tour the year before last?


----------



## The Couch (20 Feb 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Despite him being Dutch not Belgian, I think I am going for Terpstra. He's been coming into some form lately.


What about perhaps a semi-Belgian? Zdenek Stybar
It's perhaps a pretty long shot, but especially if the weather is looking icy cold, he must be feeling himself in his element (being a cyclocrosser and coming from Czechia). I know Patrick Lefévère was only hinting this week on Terpstra and (to a lesser extent) Chavanel, however looking at the form he had in his few cyclocrosses and his promising results in Oman, I think he should be in the discussion.

And of course since he probably feels almost as Flemish as Czech, I think it's the (Flemish) spring classics he would like to win at some time.

The riders and managers themselves apparently are targeting Roelandts, Boom and Van Avermaet as being the top favorites.


----------



## thom (20 Feb 2013)

The Couch said:


> What about perhaps a semi-Belgian? Zdenek Stybar
> It's perhaps a pretty long shot, but especially if the weather is looking icy cold, he must be feeling himself in his element (being a cyclocrosser and coming from Czechia)


I think you are right and that he will do well but I suspect that given his bike handling skills that he's more likely to really stand out in the bumpy stuff with cobbles in a few weeks time. It's not clear to me in a tactical sprint with a handful of riders (as is likely to be the way of the finale) that he'd either have the acceleration or experience to win.


----------



## The Couch (20 Feb 2013)

thom said:


> ... that he'd either have the acceleration or experience to win.


 
On acceleration, I wouldn't worry there, he used to BMX when he was a boy and just ask the cyclocrossers if they were looking forward taking him to the finish line.
Then again, indeed I believe that experience might be the major thing missing (in a tactical sprint).


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Feb 2013)

KBK will be the first time this season we have a potential Cav vs. The Gorilla showdown. Should be fun.


----------



## smutchin (21 Feb 2013)

Just to be different (in that no one has nailed their colours specifically to his mast), I'll put my money on Roelandts in the Omloop. I'll be cheering for the G-Man though.

Not sure I want to predict a winner in KBK but I'll back Cav. Whoever wins, it could be an important early psychological blow in what promises to be a season of monumental sprints between him and Greipel.


----------



## thom (21 Feb 2013)

The Couch said:


> On acceleration, I wouldn't worry there, he used to BMX when he was a boy and just ask the cyclocrossers if they were looking forward taking him to the finish line.
> Then again, indeed I believe that experience might be the major thing missing (in a tactical sprint).


Actually my ignorance has been corrected in learning there are indeed cobbles in Omloop so it could indeed be a good opportunity to see Stybar's handling skills.


----------



## smutchin (21 Feb 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> KBK will be the first time this season we have a potential Cav vs. The Gorilla showdown. Should be fun.


 
The added spice coming from the fact that a Belgian race is the setting for a head-to-head between the two big Belgian teams. Very tasty.

I suppose you could say the same for Roelandts vs Vanmarcke in the Omloop, except there are plenty of other contenders there. Assuming there are no crashes or other mishaps, I can't see beyond one of Cav or Greipel in KBK.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (21 Feb 2013)

I wonder if Hutarovich of Ag2R will be thinking his time has come after 2 first loser placings in a row on the KBK .


----------



## smutchin (22 Feb 2013)

Fyi...

KBK is on Eurosport 2 with live coverage from 2.15-4.15pm and highlights at 9.15pm, repeated on Eurosport 1 at 11pm.

Anyone know if the Omloop is on UK TV anywhere?


----------



## normgow (22 Feb 2013)

smutchin said:


> Fyi...
> 
> KBK is on Eurosport 2 with live coverage from 2.15-4.15pm and highlights at 9.15pm, repeated on Eurosport 1 at 11pm.
> 
> Anyone know if the Omloop is on UK TV anywhere?


 
have a look in the thread * Tells us what cycling is coming up on TV....*


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Feb 2013)

normgow said:


> have a look in the thread * Tells us what cycling is coming up on TV....*


Yes, I'm grabbing the links off procyclinglive as soon as they become available (ok, as soon as I or someone more on the ball spots them) and entering them in the calendar. No free-to-air TV coverage in the UK as far as I'm aware.


----------



## smutchin (22 Feb 2013)

normgow said:


> have a look in the thread * Tells us what cycling is coming up on TV....*


 
Ah! Yes, good idea. Thanks.


----------



## The Couch (22 Feb 2013)

smutchin said:


> ... I can't see beyond one of Cav or Greipel in KBK.


I agree here (I guess as most people would).
And especially if Roelandts can't fulfill his status as topfavourite the day before, I strongly believe that Lotto will do everything they can to make it a sprint (and OPQ won't mind helping).

I wouldn't put money on it, but my guess would be on Cav.
The only guy that I potentially might see surprising them (and I can't stress potentially enough) would be Bouhanni, but it's Demare who got the nod for KBK.


----------



## Noodley (22 Feb 2013)

I'll take a punt on Offredo for Omloop, can't see past Cav for KBK but again I'll take a punt on Soupe as an outsider - FDJ have had a good start to the season so hopefully the form will continue...<sad, idealistic nobber that I am)


----------



## User169 (22 Feb 2013)

Inner Ring....

"No more Arabian nights in five-star hotels or photo-ops with kangaroos – now it’s cobbles, narrow roads and wintry weather. There’s no gentle introduction here. Time for the hardmen to fight."


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Feb 2013)

Reading Inner Ring made me think, surely Bernie Eisel is made for the cobbled classics - now he doesn't have to babysit Cav, might he be allowed a go at grinding down the peloton?


----------



## raindog (23 Feb 2013)

Apparently it's going to snow for KBK
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/predicted-snow-could-affect-kuurne-brussel-kuurne


----------



## Spartak (23 Feb 2013)

Does anyone have a link showing a Classics calendar ?


----------



## normgow (23 Feb 2013)

Does anyone have a link showing a Classics calendar ?​ 
Try :- http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/calendar/


----------



## thom (23 Feb 2013)

-1 degree C at the start :


----------



## raindog (23 Feb 2013)

lots of attacking already
good link in French here in case anyone needs one
http://88.80.5.88/c4b00/20130222/vv51277bb0e2068021069847-529599.html


----------



## montage (23 Feb 2013)

raindog said:


> lots of attacking already
> good link in French here in case anyone needs one
> http://88.80.5.88/c4b00/20130222/vv51277bb0e2068021069847-529599.html


 
Just been removed?


----------



## raindog (23 Feb 2013)

yeah, sorry - they've all been zapped - oh well, rugger on in a minute 

EDIT
ha! back again
http://88.80.5.88/c4b00/20130222/vv51277bb0e2068021069847-529599.html


----------



## montage (23 Feb 2013)

I wish that the coats were made to look the same as the jerseys.... hard to distinguish who is who at times


----------



## raindog (23 Feb 2013)

Chavanel up front - looks like a yeti


----------



## smutchin (23 Feb 2013)

Go G-man! Whoop! Whoop!

It's definitely going to be one from this lead group, isn't it? Roelandts has to be favourite, but I'd love to see Thomas or Chavanel win.

This is properly exciting. I feel like the season has actually started now.


----------



## raindog (23 Feb 2013)

Paolini getting an easy ride here


----------



## montage (23 Feb 2013)

smutchin said:


> Go G-man! Whoop! Whoop!
> 
> It's definitely going to be one from this lead group, isn't it? Roelandts has to be favourite, but I'd love to see Thomas or Chavanel win.
> 
> This is properly exciting. I feel like the season has actually started now.


 
Will be very hard pressed to close down that gap - depends how much mickey mouse goes on!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Feb 2013)

Paolini will take this, he's a much better finisher.


----------



## smutchin (23 Feb 2013)

Ah, didn't realise Paolini was in the group. Probably because he's not doing any work.


----------



## raindog (23 Feb 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Paolini will take this, he's a much better finisher.


I won't be impressed if he does - he's done FA.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Feb 2013)

raindog said:


> I won't be impressed if he does - he's done FA.


 
That's part of the game.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Feb 2013)

I don't get why the chasing group weren't working harder before it got to 10k to go. There were enough of them to catch the front two. Way too late now.


----------



## montage (23 Feb 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I don't get why the chasing group weren't working harder before it got to 10k to go. There were enough of them to catch the front two. Way too late now.


 
I think a couple were sitting on, getting a free ride


----------



## raindog (23 Feb 2013)

not impressed


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Feb 2013)

Easy for Paolini at the end. He's a sprinter, that's what he has to do. Great tactical race for him.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Feb 2013)

Van Avermaet beats Thomas for third.

Edit: ooops, it was Vandousselwhatsit. Van A was 5th.


----------



## smutchin (23 Feb 2013)

Doh! I only realised belatedly that Paolini was one of the two out front... who I thought were the chasers... which is the trouble with having only one eye on the cycling while having the other eye on the rugby, and a commentary in a language I can't understand...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Feb 2013)

raindog said:


> not impressed


 
Vandenberg is a strongman, he should have attacked earlier to break Paolini. That was his chance. He messed it up against someone he knew had a better finish.


----------



## montage (23 Feb 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Vandenberg is a strongman, he should have attacked earlier to break Paolini. That was his chance. He messed it up against someone he knew had a better finish.


 
He rode like a muppet in the last few km, seemed the far stronger rider as well


----------



## Spartak (23 Feb 2013)

normgow said:


> Does anyone have a link showing a Classics calendar ?​
> Try :- http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/calendar/



Cheers


----------



## beastie (24 Feb 2013)

thom said:


> -1 degree C at the start :


Ha, I did 50 miles in minus temps a couple weeks ago and was completely frozen for the last hour. I hope they enjoyed it.


----------



## rich p (24 Feb 2013)

Looks likely that the KBK is snowed off.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (24 Feb 2013)

Stuart O Grady just tweeted it is cancelled. Heavy snow. The cobbled climbs had already been taken out of the race too.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2013)

rich p said:


> Looks likely that the KBK is snowed off.


'Fraid so - http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/snow-hits-races-across-europe


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Feb 2013)

Balls


----------



## rich p (24 Feb 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Balls


 
Snow ones?


----------



## Noodley (24 Feb 2013)

The big jessies


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Feb 2013)

The Vuelta Ciclista a Murcia did go ahead this weekend - albeit reduced to a day race this year - it was won by Daniel Navarro over Bauke Mollema and Alejandro Valverde. I'm always pleased to see Valverde get beaten...


----------



## Noodley (25 Feb 2013)

Mollema might be an outside bet for a podium finish on one of the Classics this year. He was disappointing last year IMO after a good start to the season. Maybe there was something wrong with him?


----------



## The Couch (26 Feb 2013)

He was indeed good in the "Ardennes Classics" (Amstel, Fleche Wallon, LBL), he got all top 10 places I think.
But the nasty fall he (and actually almost all of Rabobank) took in the Tour de France probably had something to do with it


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Feb 2013)

Strade Bianche this weekend, which is one of my favourite early season races. The line-up is perhaps a bit weaker than last year, but with it's short but very steep finish into Siena, it's one for those who can produce that combination of explosive climbing and sprinting - Gilbert and Boonen for example, neither of whom are doing it this year. However, Peter Sagan is, and there are other more conventional climbers who might have a go like Cadel Evans. But in terms of form teams, it's hard to see beyond Blanco, who have three contenders IMHO in young Slagter, Lars Boom and I think the dark horse for this race, Lars-Petter Nordhuag, who hasn't shown much this season, but is the ideal kind of rider for this finish. Of others, Pozzato is also starting and he's clearly on form, as it will be interesting to see whether perenial classics contenders Flecha and Nuyens are back in bsuiness too. Gatto and Battaglin are outside choices too - the latter was being talked about last season as a major prospect, let's see if he can deliver. But if Nordbuag is fit, I'm going for him.


----------



## thom (27 Feb 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Strade Bianche this weekend, which is one of my favourite early season races. The line-up is perhaps a bit weaker than last year, but with it's short but very steep finish into Siena, it's one for those who can produce that combination of explosive climbing and sprinting - Gilbert and Boonen for example, neither of whom are doing it this year. However, Peter Sagan is, and there are other more conventional climbers who might have a go like Cadel Evans. But in terms of form teams, it's hard to see beyond Blanco, who have three contenders IMHO in young Slagter, Lars Boom and I think the dark horse for this race, Lars-Petter Nordhuag, who hasn't shown much this season, but is the ideal kind of rider for this finish. Of others, Pozzato is also starting and he's clearly on form, as it will be interesting to see whether perenial classics contenders Flecha and Nuyens are back in bsuiness too. Gatto and Battaglin are outside choices too - the latter was being talked about last season as a major prospect, let's see if he can deliver. But if Nordbuag is fit, I'm going for him.


And the elephant in the room that is Cancellara...
Taylor Phinney is in good shape apparently. I don't see Sagan winning this one because while he can climb, there's a 16% section at the end that normally selects the winner and I suspect you need something more than he has shown so far but... you never know - he's a peculiar talent. Fabian will try to power away from everyone first though.

& here is a promo :


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2013)

If it's wet it makes it interesting. Remember the strade bianche in the Giro a couple of years ago.


----------



## raindog (27 Feb 2013)

Yes - it were 'orrible.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Feb 2013)

thom said:


> And the elephant in the room that is Cancellara...


 
Oh yes... he'll certainly have a go.


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2013)

You could paint that RD and save on coloured paints




raindog said:


> Yes - it were 'orrible.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Feb 2013)

raindog said:


> Yes - it were 'orrible.


 
I thought for a second that was just a couple of AG2R riders...


----------



## raindog (27 Feb 2013)

rich p said:


> You could paint that RD and save on coloured paints


yes, do a monochrome


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Feb 2013)

It was Le Samyn today - the top 3 wasTsatevich (Katusha), Boeckmans (Vacansoleil) and Petit (Cofidis), but there was also a great showing by Britain's Scott Thwaites riding for NetApp-Endura in seventh. He'll be pleased with that.


----------



## The Couch (28 Feb 2013)

And the British supporters here will have liked the fact that Stannard and Thomas (who even tried a solo) had a go at it as well in GP Le Samyn.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Feb 2013)

GP Camaiore and Peter Sagan shows his class just before the Strade Bianche by beating all the Italians (Ulissi and Nocentini 2nd and 3rd).


----------



## beastie (1 Mar 2013)

It looks like a showdown twixt Sagan and Cancellara for Strade Bianchi. I like that race a lot. On the topic of the Giro stage in 2010 I like this....


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> GP Camaiore and Peter Sagan shows his class just before the Strade Bianche by beating all the Italians (Ulissi and Nocentini 2nd and 3rd).


 I see that Scarpone is back riding for Lampre. Pelizotti, Sella, Vicioso too
On a happier note, Andy Schleck actually finished his first race for a year, albeit 5 minutes down with the tail end.


----------



## Herzog (2 Mar 2013)

beastie said:


> It looks like a showdown twixt Sagan and Cancellara for Strade Bianchi. I like that race a lot. On the topic of the Giro stage in 2010 I like this....


 
I would like to see Flecha do something today (in the positive rather than the negative sense). It'll be interesting to see how he performs in the classics outside the confines of Sky...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Mar 2013)

Herzog said:


> I would like to see Flecha do something today (in the positive rather than the negative sense). It'll be interesting to see how he performs in the classics outside the confines of Sky...


 
At Sky he did pretty much the same as he had done before. He's an experienced contender and I like him but he's not a big winner.


----------



## User169 (2 Mar 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> At Sky he did pretty much the same as he had done before. He's an experienced contender and I like him but he's not a big winner.



Fair, i think. Always want him to do well, but never quite seems to crack a big one.


----------



## beastie (2 Mar 2013)

Flecha probably has his best chance at PR, but I tend to think his ship has sailed.


----------



## thom (2 Mar 2013)

Strade Bianchi :
Saramotins (IAM), Belkov (KAT), Ermeti (AND) & Schar (BMC) 4 mins ahead of peloton with 50km to go


----------



## raindog (2 Mar 2013)

dry and dusty
link in Flemish here
http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-3.php


----------



## thom (2 Mar 2013)

Flecha attacking - didn't realise it was him how went off the front of the peloton a few kms back

Cancellara seems content to sit on Sagan's wheel for now


----------



## raindog (2 Mar 2013)

He's got three and a half minutes - I'd quite like to see him get this - still 40ks to go though


----------



## thom (2 Mar 2013)

raindog said:


> He's got three and a half minutes - I'd quite like to see him get this - still 40ks to go though


3 1/2 from the front, maybe 30 sec to the peloton


----------



## raindog (2 Mar 2013)

Yes, just realised, there's still that group of 4 up front - my bad.
Don't understand Flemish


----------



## Noodley (2 Mar 2013)

Cancellara seems to be putting all his eggs in the "watch Sagan" basket.


----------



## thom (2 Mar 2013)

raindog said:


> Yes, just realised, there's still that group of 4 up front - my bad.
> Don't understand Flemish


I guess I'm learning Italian for cycling by the immersion method myself. Rai 2 feed.
Front of peloton has
4 x Cannondale 
4 x Astana
1 x Cancellara
Cadel & Valverde still in there too


----------



## thom (2 Mar 2013)

Noodley said:


> Cancellara seems to be putting all his eggs in the "watch Sagan" basket.


trying to judge when to attack - he must have it in his mind to go at him on one of the strade bianchi sections - Cannondale numbers would bring him back on the tarmac I reckon.

35 km to go, Flecha 3 mins from the lead group now

waiting for it to kick off


----------



## Noodley (2 Mar 2013)

I am having to make do with cycling news live feed...dull but better than nothing I suppose


----------



## thom (2 Mar 2013)

Noodley said:


> I am having to make do with cycling news live feed...dull but better than nothing I suppose


http://88.80.15.211/b00ha/20130301/vv5130b67d126c9589382192-533929.html
?


----------



## Noodley (2 Mar 2013)

Thanks Thom  The first live video link I have been able to watch for more than 10 seconds without it freezing !!! Excellent


----------



## Noodley (2 Mar 2013)

Oh well, I got about 2 mins out of it anyway...normal shoot service resumed with my broadband. Bugger.


----------



## thom (2 Mar 2013)

Here we go - Cancellara attacking on the front

edit - but Cannondale counterattack with Moreno Moser !


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2013)

conditions look good


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2013)

moser putting one in now


----------



## Noodley (2 Mar 2013)

Got it back again...


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2013)

Sagan can ease back now Moser is there. As can Canc I suppose with Shar but...


----------



## Noodley (2 Mar 2013)

Is that Cummings? Cannae make out the names


----------



## Noodley (2 Mar 2013)

Ignore that last question


----------



## Noodley (2 Mar 2013)

This is getting quite exciting now


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2013)

Moser for the win?


----------



## Noodley (2 Mar 2013)

Looks like it might be, but hard to call


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Mar 2013)

Yes, I would say Moser if this group stays ahead - but that last km is brutal and anyone could crack.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Mar 2013)

And they only have 20 seconds, it's not enough to be sure at all.


----------



## thom (2 Mar 2013)

20 secs is not enough - i reckon someone from the 2nd group now
could be anyone who has been cunning enough to keep their powder dry

cadel ?


----------



## Noodley (2 Mar 2013)

Moser has sat up


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2013)

looks like it may come back together


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2013)

Valverde for the win!


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2013)

Who haven't I picked yet?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Mar 2013)

Don't count out the crazy Amador


----------



## Noodley (2 Mar 2013)

Oh no, off he goes again!!


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2013)

great effort


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2013)

well done moser


----------



## thom (2 Mar 2013)

thom said:


> 20 secs is not enough - i reckon someone from the 2nd group now
> could be anyone who has been cunning enough to keep their powder dry
> 
> cadel ?


Shows how much I know - great win for Moser - great tactics from Cannondale


----------



## Noodley (2 Mar 2013)

Good win by Moser, and great to be able to watch a race for a change!


----------



## Noodley (2 Mar 2013)

Was Sagan 2nd?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Mar 2013)

1,2 Moser, Sagan. Amazing ride at the end by Moser, a perfectly timed attack.


----------



## Noodley (2 Mar 2013)

Very good tactics by Cannondale throughout the bit I read/watched.


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2013)

Brian Smith was talking bollix on ES doubting Moser's tactics even after the win. "It could have all gone wrong"!!! Sagan came 2nd you twit.


----------



## Noodley (2 Mar 2013)

Smith is usually good at the tactical side as well, maybe he's been told to "big it up" (i.e. talk bollocks) to sound a bit more Liggettesque


----------



## smutchin (2 Mar 2013)

thom said:


> Shows how much I know - great win for Moser - great tactics from Cannondale



Yes, good mature team riding by Sagan, marking Cancellara and letting Moser take the glory. Must have been hard for him to resist the temptation to steal it - he looked like he would have been capable. 

Excellent ride by Moser too. He looks a real prospect. Great day for Cannondale - two very young but very talented rising stars there. 

d.


----------



## thom (2 Mar 2013)

rich p said:


> Brian Smith was talking bollix on ES doubting Moser's tactics even after the win. "It could have all gone wrong"!!! Sagan came 2nd you twit.


Exactly - Cannondale played it really well. They had strength in numbers to bully off and close down Cancellara when he played at the front with 20 km to 30 km to go, then were able to counter with Moser and force Cancellara to do more work. Sagan just sat in his wheel - at one point Cancellara was at the back, steeling himself for an attack with momentum but Sagan closed it down and with that, he probably shut off Cancellara's final chance.

Edit - i expect they will try the same tactics during the Ardennes classics


----------



## raindog (2 Mar 2013)

Got to laugh - Sagan rode for Moser and ended up second himself. Poor old Fab.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2013)

raindog said:


> Got to laugh - Sagan road for Moser and ended up second himself. Poor old Fab.


Maybe, but I always think it is funny when riders go to the front in situations like that, and then turn round and start moaning at the others for not helping out.

Sagan obviously wasn't going to, and anybody else helping would then be overtaken at the finish by Sagan _and_ Cancellara, so why bother!

The only chance that the rest had was to hope that Cancellara got tired of messing about and had a real go for it, try and stay with him, and then ...

... fail and be beaten by Sagan and Cancellara anyway! 

(Okay, somebody did manage to get 3rd place but I wouldn't be surprised if Cancellara sat up once he realised that 1st and 2nd places had eluded him.)


----------



## Noodley (2 Mar 2013)

Speaking of 3rd place, I thought Nocentini rode a good race today.

Looking at the results highlights just how isolated Cancellara was from any support - the next RadioShack rider was 40th, 2 ins 48 secs behind the Moser - the other 3 RadioShack riders who finished were over 11 minutes behind Moser. He didnae stand a chance!


----------



## tigger (2 Mar 2013)

Just finished watching on Sky+. That was a great race by Cannodale. It looked like it was in the bag for Moser the moment he attacked. Great ride by Sagan to take a very comfortable second. This is fast becoming my favourite race. It's hard to believe its only a few years old, it has the feel of an historic race.


----------



## raindog (2 Mar 2013)

rode, not road - doh


----------



## Noodley (2 Mar 2013)

tigger said:


> Just finished watching on Sky+. That was a great race by Cannodale. It looked like it was in the bag for Moser the moment he attacked. Great ride by Sagan to take a very comfortable second. This is fast becoming my favourite race. It's hard to believe its only a few years old, it has the feel of an historic race.


 
The bits I watched were very good, looked like a great route in some lovely countryside. The narrow roads near the end looked like they could have been a bit tricky for a mass arrival especially on the final corner, but the uphill nature of the roads would probably string them out even if they arrived en masse.


----------



## Herzog (2 Mar 2013)

Glad nobody from Cannondale got 3rd...Gewiss Fleche Wallonne 1994...

Excellent to see Moser notch up his first of the year, some excellent candidates for the cobbled classics to come.


----------



## beastie (2 Mar 2013)

Sagan looks like he could be unbeatable in uphill sprints for a long time. It was perfect tactics from Cannondale. I was surprised Cancellara let Moser go, he looked very good, and showed his cannyness in judging his effort in the last kms. Many riders would have felt the chasers gaining and panicked into going too early


----------



## redcard (2 Mar 2013)

Is Cancellara finished or does he just need a new team?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Mar 2013)

redcard said:


> Is Cancellara finished or does he just need a new team?


 
He didn't get much support today, but normally he doesn't need it. I think his form looks good, he just got beaten by a team that had specifically set out with a plan to 'beat Cancellara'


----------



## redcard (2 Mar 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> He didn't get much support today, but normally he doesn't need it. I think his form looks good, he just got beaten by a team that had specifically set out with a plan to 'beat Cancellara'



Since the Olympics, I just get the impression he's passed his peak, or that there's something not quite right.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Mar 2013)

redcard said:


> Since the Olympics, I just get the impression he's passed his peak, or that there's something not quite right.


 
Well, he's probably had to cut back on the drugs in the current climate...


----------



## beastie (2 Mar 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Well, he's probably had to cut back on the drugs in the current climate...


 
Or perhaps his Gruber assist ran outta juice.


----------



## beastie (2 Mar 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> He didn't get much support today, but normally he doesn't need it. I think his form looks good, he just got beaten by a team that had specifically set out with a plan to 'beat Cancellara'


The plan may have been designed with him in mind but it worked against them all. They better get used to it too, I get the feeling it's gonna be tried again!


----------



## redcard (2 Mar 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Well, he's probably had to cut back on the drugs in the current climate...



That's what I was hinting at 

Probably Sagan has knicked his share.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2013)

I know that Cancellara has looked almost too good in the past, and Sagan is making his wins look a bit too easy, but I think they should at least get the benefit of the doubt. (For now!)


----------



## smutchin (3 Mar 2013)

Roma Maxima today. I know nothing about this race, but I love the name of it - sounds positively gladiatorial. Worth a look? Coverage is on Eurosport 2 after Paris-Nice.

Edit: Just found this preview: http://www.podiumcafe.com/2013/3/2/4040684/roma-maxima

Oh boy, that sounds fun!


----------



## rich p (3 Mar 2013)

That looks like one to watch. Those large cobbles looked brutal.


----------



## thom (3 Mar 2013)

Noodley said:


> Speaking of 3rd place, I thought Nocentini rode a good race today.
> 
> Looking at the results highlights just how isolated Cancellara was from any support - the next RadioShack rider was 40th, 2 ins 48 secs behind the Moser - the other 3 RadioShack riders who finished were over 11 minutes behind Moser. He didnae stand a chance!


4 RSNT guys got mechanicals at similar times, at a relatively key moment. Popo worked hard to get back to the group but was spent by the time he did so. Fabian had one other guy to help him against well stocked Astana and Cannondale teams. Schleck was a DNF.
Sagan hadn't burnt any matches by the finale whereas Cancellara had gone through a small set a fireworks. I reckon with better luck in his team, that form will give him big wins this year.

Yes Nocentini picked his time to jump very well too - still had to do an honest amount of work on his own so it was a risk but he earned that 3rd position. At least AG2R get to start the year positively.


----------



## Noodley (3 Mar 2013)

Cheers Thom, did not know about the RadioShack mishaps. Nocentini did well in Oman as well, and IIRC he picked up a podium position a few days ago but I can't remember where, and cannot be bothered using google to find out  He's no spring chicken and has had his problems with injuries since his ?-days in yellow in the 2009 Tour so here's hoping he keeps going as well as he is.


----------



## thom (3 Mar 2013)

Blel Kadri, AG2R wins Roma Maxima ?!
If so, AG2R have had a good weekend.


----------



## Noodley (3 Mar 2013)

Blel Kadri featured quite a bit in Nico Roche's autobiography and came a cross as a very hard working rider and a good bloke, so I have always kept an eye open for him since reading it. So well done to him on the victory, especially as the lone survivor of the breakaway.


----------



## smutchin (3 Mar 2013)

Superb ride by Kadri - totally on his own for the last 40km. 

Amusing to see Pozzato celebrating the "win" when he crossed the line ahead of the bunch, 40 seconds later. Fair play to him for admitting his mistake in the post-race interview though.

d.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Mar 2013)

It's much more fun when you don't have race radio...


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2013)

The riders may not have been told what was going on but I'm sure they would have been able to see Kadri ahead of them on that long finishing straight if they had stopped staring at each other for a few seconds! (Not that they would have had time to catch him by then, but it would have saved the embarrassment of celebrating 2nd place.)

Anyway - good on him!


----------



## raindog (20 Mar 2013)

don't forget Dwars door Vlaanderen today!
http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/dwars-door-vlaanderen-a-travers-la-flandre-2013
there will be live links later on
http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/


----------



## smutchin (20 Mar 2013)

Looking for a big one from the G-man today. If he can stay upright...

Looking at the start list, you'd think he has to be one of the favourites: 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/dwars-door-vlaanderen-a-travers-la-flandre-2013/start-list

I imagine Terpstra will probably be the man to beat again. A few other decent contenders in there too though.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Mar 2013)

And in the lead right now, Romain Zingle. Crazy name, ker-azy guy.


----------



## raindog (20 Mar 2013)

Looks bloody cold up there


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Mar 2013)

Jack Bauer looks to have had a really nasty fall. Completely unconscious


----------



## smutchin (20 Mar 2013)

Can't work out what's going on - need to work on my Dutch. Looks like Hayman is out front withVandenbergh, with a chase group containing Stannard/Voeckler/Iglinsky just behind, and another small group with Thomas and Terpstra are a bit behind them. Is that about right?


----------



## smutchin (20 Mar 2013)

OK, think I've got it now... Hayman has been caught by the Stannard group, so there's a lead group with two Sky riders in it and a chase bunch about 33 seconds behind with 25km to go...


----------



## raindog (20 Mar 2013)

I think Hayman is on his own now, then at 38 seconds there's a group of 8 or 9 including Thomas, Stannard, Voeckler, Terpstra etc
24ks to go


----------



## smutchin (20 Mar 2013)

According to cyclingnews, lead group is Maes, Vandenbergh, Gatto, Hayman, Stannard, Keukeleire, Leukemans, Bazayev, Iglinskiy and Voeckler.

Thomas is in the chase group.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> According to cyclingnews, lead group is Maes, Vandenbergh, Gatto, Hayman, Stannard, Keukeleire, Leukemans, Bazayev, Iglinskiy and Voeckler.
> 
> Thomas is in the chase group.


Yes, that's what I thought but my Dutch isn't any good.


----------



## raindog (20 Mar 2013)

ah right - thanks guys - I'm working and "watching" at the same time and can't understand a bloody word


----------



## smutchin (20 Mar 2013)

With 13km to go, the gap seems to be holding steady... The peloton is not far behind the chase group ("achtervolgers" for Dutch speakers among you).

Two more climbs to go... can they stay away... looking good at the moment. Voeckler seems to be up for it today.


----------



## raindog (20 Mar 2013)

Wasn't I right after all, and Hayman is now part of the leading group with Thomas and Stannard?


----------



## raindog (20 Mar 2013)

Voeckler goooonnnnne


----------



## smutchin (20 Mar 2013)

Voeckler has a gap! 5km to go...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Mar 2013)

I thought thomas was in the 2nd group. Hayman has been at the front just about all the time.


----------



## smutchin (20 Mar 2013)

Looks like the chasers have given up - the gap is getting bigger. It'll be Voeckler or one of the lead group now. My money's on Iglinsky.


----------



## raindog (20 Mar 2013)

I'm not listening to you lot again


----------



## smutchin (20 Mar 2013)

Voeckler's going to get pipped...


----------



## raindog (20 Mar 2013)

Stannard rode his balls off for Thomas all for nowt


----------



## smutchin (20 Mar 2013)

Ooooooooh! That was close.


----------



## smutchin (20 Mar 2013)

raindog said:


> Stannard rode his balls off for Thomas all for nowt


 
Hayman was the other Sky man in the lead group. Stannard was riding for himself.


----------



## raindog (20 Mar 2013)

I thought Geraint was leader today?


----------



## smutchin (20 Mar 2013)

raindog said:


> I thought Geraint was leader today?


 
Well, if Stannard was riding for him, he didn't do a very good job of it.


----------



## raindog (20 Mar 2013)

eh? Stannard pulled Voeckler back on his own - nobody else moved


----------



## smutchin (20 Mar 2013)

raindog said:


> eh? Stannard pulled Voeckler back on his own - nobody else moved


 
Yes, but Thomas wasn't in the same group as Stannard!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Mar 2013)

Oscar Gatto though - wasn't someone writing him off the other day?


----------



## raindog (20 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> Yes, but Thomas wasn't in the same group as Stannard!


groan - so I was even more beffudled than I thought


----------



## The Couch (20 Mar 2013)

raindog said:


> eh? Stannard pulled Voeckler back on his own - nobody else moved


Stannard indeed pulled on his own, if you haven't looked from the moment Voeckler went until about the last kilometre and seen the solo-work from Vandenbergh pulling the group. 

Stannard did indeed do the last part though, but neither Stijn or Ian's teammates seemed worth the trouble of getting Voeckler back.
(And to be honest personally I felt that Voeckler had a decent enough whack at it to deserve the win)


----------



## beastie (20 Mar 2013)

highlights on sky sports 2 at midnight.

Geraint Thomas was not protected rider for the day apparently

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/thomas-wont-necessarily-lead-sky-in-key-flanders-warm-up

I would like to see Stannard be number 1 option for Paris Roubaix, but he doesn't really have a sprint. Thomas is for RVV for sure.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (21 Mar 2013)

Good effort from Tommy V... "I thought I was going to make it, but I could see Stannard pulling in the last kilometre. It's a pity but that's racing." Tough to come 5th after that, but hey...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (21 Mar 2013)

Just looking at the start lists for E3 Harelbeke, should be a doozy.


----------



## raindog (22 Mar 2013)

E3 Harelbeke this afternoon
Hushovd, EBH, Fab and Sagan amongst the favourites. Boonen too, but he doesn't seem to have hit form yet.
start list
http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/e3-harelbeke-2013/start-list
I'll be listening to it in Flemish again I suppose, so I think I'll keep out of here, as I got everything round me neck the other day.


----------



## smutchin (22 Mar 2013)

Pozzato has been threatening to do something lately and he's won this before. So, there's my pick for the day.


----------



## The Couch (22 Mar 2013)

raindog said:


> ...
> I'll be listening to it in Flemish again I suppose, so I think I'll keep out of here, as I got everything round me neck the other day.


 
If you need any help translating, let me know


----------



## raindog (22 Mar 2013)

The Couch said:


> If you need any help translating, let me know


cheers TC - it's in English today.

Just had a guy with a musette caught in a rear mech.


----------



## smutchin (22 Mar 2013)

Boonen attacks!

He's taken a select group with him, including Roelandts, Hayman, Phinney[correction: Oss] and Vanmarcke. They've already got a decent gap. 60km to go. This could be interesting!

Edit: EBH in the group too. Two Sky and two OPQS.


----------



## raindog (22 Mar 2013)

I love these races - so fast and hard.


----------



## laurence (22 Mar 2013)

Allez Fabian, allez


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Mar 2013)

He'll be caught.


----------



## laurence (22 Mar 2013)

nah, he's away. they won't see him until the podium ceremony

(thus, putting the kibosh on any chance he has)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Mar 2013)

laurence said:


> nah, he's away. they won't see him until the podium ceremony
> 
> (thus, putting the kibosh on any chance he has)


 
I am starting to agree. He's still gaining time.


----------



## smutchin (22 Mar 2013)

Yup, the gap is growing. Amazing effort. Good to see he's still got it.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Mar 2013)

Holding at around a minute now.


----------



## raindog (22 Mar 2013)

Fab will get this - gap getting bigger.
Thomas done FA pulling at the front.


----------



## smutchin (22 Mar 2013)

Gap's getting smaller now... 45 seconds... 13km to go... oo-er...


----------



## raindog (22 Mar 2013)

Yes, that group's working a lot better now since Thomas started taking a turn.


----------



## smutchin (22 Mar 2013)

Don't think they're going to catch him now though. Too little, too late.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> Gap's getting smaller now... 45 seconds... 13km to go... oo-er...


Probably a silly question but is the time gap measured as distance divided by average speed or the time gap between when the chaser reaches the same point? I'm just asking because, as the gap climbs back up to around a minute, the earlier lower difference seems to have more to do with the terrain than the ''real'' time gap


----------



## smutchin (22 Mar 2013)

Nice of G to lead out Sagan for 2nd place. Looked like he pipped Oss to 3rd as well.

[Edit: No, Oss held on to 3rd, G was 4th.]


----------



## raindog (22 Mar 2013)

Yes, perfect lead out from Geraint there


----------



## smutchin (22 Mar 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Probably a silly question but is the time gap measured as distance divided by average speed or the time gap between when the chaser reaches the same point? I'm just asking because, as the gap climbs back up to around a minute, the earlier lower difference seems to have more to do with the terrain than the ''real'' time gap


 
It's not a silly question - I've never been quite sure about this either, but I think it's measured at fixed points, eg a landmark by the side of the road.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Mar 2013)

Well, Cancellara's back with a vengence! We are also really seeing the contenders for the rest of the classics coming to the fore now. Sagan, Thomas, Oss - all looked like business today. EBH flattered to deceive again, but I wouldn't count him out. Boonen is still easing his way back into things.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> It's not a silly question - I've never been quite sure about this either, but I think it's measured at fixed points, eg a landmark by the side of the road.


Thanks. The reason I wasn't sure was because the time gap seems to concertina too much for it to be measured at fixed points. It seems more in line with the concertinaing of distance when, say, the rider up front is climbing and the following rider is still on the flat. On the other hand, with GPS it would be easy to calculate the gap between riders at a given coordinate. So I'm still confused by the variations....


----------



## montage (22 Mar 2013)

They have GPS tags on their bikes don't they? I imagined it was using group A as a fixed point, and using the speed of group B to calculate how long it would take them to reach that point/group A's current position


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2013)

montage said:


> They have GPS tags on their bikes don't they? I imagined it was using group A as a fixed point, and using the speed of group B to calculate how long it would take them to reach that point/group A's current position


That would explain the concertinaing if A's climbing and B's rolling. A ''truer'' gap, I suppose, could only be measured once B has reached the same point as A did before.


----------



## thom (22 Mar 2013)

It has been a while since Cancellara has won like that - I'm glad to see his powers have not slipped away.

Regarding time gaps, I googled and found this excellent article. A summary:
For TV, it appears it is done by transponders on motos, so sometimes you see variations because the moto moves relative to the riders.
For race board purposes, there are timing bikes that will do things like stopping at fixed points with stop watches.
Bikes with gps won't help with timing as they receive a gps signal but don't have transponders (weighty) to transmit.


----------



## Get In The Van (22 Mar 2013)

Cancellara looked very strong today, seemed to get a second wind as well, thought at one point Sagan and co were working well together and would reel him in, but alas C held on and by a big margin as well.
Good day on the telly box today with the ToC followed by this.


----------



## smutchin (23 Mar 2013)

Mark Renshaw has tweeted that it's snowing in Ghent...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 Mar 2013)

Finally managed to watch the E3 out here, great race by Spartacus, back in the saddle right enough, good solo effort. Things look good for Sagan too, he is not the most experienced at these narrow roads where positioning can be crucial, which comes through knowledge, so look out for him to take some wins as he gets that experience. Flanders racing is great.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> Mark Renshaw has tweeted that it's snowing in Ghent...


They've cut 45km off the route (between Deinze and Gistel which ''takes up an hour and nothing really happens there'') Further pitch inspection at 8:30 GMT tomorrow morning.


----------



## smutchin (24 Mar 2013)

Flecha, Ladagnous and Bazayev in an escape group of three with 44 seconds on the peloton. The gap was bigger but is coming down rapidly - Sky have come to the front and noticeably upped the pace when Boonen fell off not so long ago - looks like Boonen is too far off the pace to come back now. Unlucky. 60km to go...

EBH and Sagan conspicuous by their presence near the front of the race. Cav is still in the peloton.


----------



## smutchin (24 Mar 2013)

Ah, shame. Boonen has abandoned.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Mar 2013)

There's a separate thread on this one BTW...


----------



## smutchin (24 Mar 2013)

Ah, thanks! Thought it was oddly quiet here.


----------



## User169 (3 Apr 2013)

Scheldeprijs underway. One for the sprinters, perhaps.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Apr 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Scheldeprijs underway. One for the sprinters, perhaps.


 
Definitely. Cav going for a historic 4th win. But theres big competition today.


----------



## Buddfox (3 Apr 2013)

As a more general comment, I'm really starting to get into these day races. Up until a couple of years ago my interest was limited to the Grand Tours (and realistically then the Giro and the Tour). There's something quite inspirational about a 'big balls' break for home, like Boonen in Paris-Roubaix last year of Cancellara in RVV this year. I find it mildly entertaining, when it makes sense to do so, to get down in the drops and just put the hammer down to emulate these kinds of performances.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Apr 2013)

Cancellara's had a crash and looks to have a lost a section of his shorts on the road. Still in the peloton though so not so bad.


----------



## User169 (3 Apr 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Cancellara's had a crash and looks to have a lost a section of his shorts on the road. Still in the peloton though so not so bad.



He's still there, but his arse his hanging out of his shorts.

5km to go. Cav well placed.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Apr 2013)

Kittel beats Cav. Very close, but a curiously anti-climactic finish.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Apr 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> He's still there, but his arse his hanging out of his shorts.
> 
> 5km to go. Cav well placed.


2nd by less than half a wheel.


----------



## WannabeCyclist (3 Apr 2013)

He had to come from a long way back, OPQS need to work on their lead out.


----------



## raindog (3 Apr 2013)

They need a lead out to work on first. I reckon he wasn't any worse off at Sky.


----------



## WannabeCyclist (3 Apr 2013)

raindog said:


> They need a lead out to work on first. I reckon he wasn't any worse off at Sky.


 
Fair enough, but Sky did deliver when they could (most of the time anyway).


----------



## raindog (3 Apr 2013)

WannabeCyclist said:


> Fair enough, but Sky did deliver when they could (most of the time anyway).


Well, that's what I meant.


----------



## User169 (3 Apr 2013)

Amusing interview with a very pissed Cav on Belgian TV. He was asked if his team were at fault and whilst he didn't explicitly agree, he didn't exactly leap to their defence. 

Good riding by argos-shimano team.


----------



## smutchin (3 Apr 2013)

Patrick Lefevre not exactly chuffed with the team's performance either.


----------



## WannabeCyclist (3 Apr 2013)

smutchin said:


> Patrick Lefevre not exactly chuffed with the team's performance either.


 
He's not is he, drama in OPQS

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...boss-unhappy-with-lack-of-sprint-support.html


----------



## raindog (4 Apr 2013)

crikey 


> "Everything that [Sports Director] Wilfried Peeters told them this morning, they did it the other way around. They don't have enough balls."


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Apr 2013)

raindog said:


> crikey


 
Yeah, I think it's fair to say that he's not happy.


----------



## Noodley (9 Apr 2013)

Pierrick Fedrigo wins Paris-Camembert for FDJ


----------



## thom (9 Apr 2013)

Noodley said:


> Pierrick Fedrigo wine Pairs-Camembert for FDJ


Du vin, du pain, deux Camenbert, bof,
hic...


----------



## raindog (10 Apr 2013)

Brabantse Pijl live now in French
http://www.footstreamtv.com/channel3.html


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Apr 2013)

raindog said:


> Brabantse Pijl live now in French
> http://www.footstreamtv.com/channel3.html


Just watching it now but I haven't tracked down an English language commentary yet. Any ideas?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Apr 2013)

Scott Thwaites of NetApp-Endura has been having a few Top 10 results lately - he is my bet for 'completely unlikely winner' today.


----------



## raindog (10 Apr 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Just watching it now but I haven't tracked down an English language commentary yet. Any ideas?


don't think there is one for this
good field riding

EDIT
aaaaagggghhhhhhhh  bloody hell, FM, your new avatar really threw me just then. Thought it was an interloper


----------



## raindog (10 Apr 2013)

Another crash into a road sign. This race is always a bit bonkers for that sort of thing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Apr 2013)

raindog said:


> Another crash into a road sign. This race is always a bit bonkers for that sort of thing.


There's a lot of bunny-hopping on and off pavements and short cuts too. Cofidis guy came off better than Offredo though!


----------



## raindog (10 Apr 2013)

Crikey, that was close. Sagan - but only just! Nice to see Gilbert fighting up front again, even if he didn't win.


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2013)

Well, that finish wasn't at all predictable. 

Good effort by Gilbert though.


----------



## Noodley (11 Apr 2013)

Another FDJ victory today for Arnaud Demare in DP du Denain!  And 3rd for Bouhanni. 
That's the 5th FDJ victory since 31st March!! 

Here's a nice little video of Arnaud and some kids:

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE1yqmZlZgw


----------



## smutchin (12 Apr 2013)

Noodley said:


> Another FDJ victory today for Arnaud Demare


 
I saw that news yesterday and was going to post it myself but didn't bother because I thought you'd be along soon enough to share it with everyone. 

He does look like the real deal, doesn't he? Is he the latest New Laurent Jalabert?


----------



## rich p (12 Apr 2013)

smutchin said:


> I saw that news yesterday and was going to post it myself but didn't bother because I thought you'd be along soon enough to share it with everyone.
> 
> He does look like the real deal, doesn't he? Is he the latest New Laurent Jalabert?


 Nothing like Jalabert, I'd wager money that he's clean


----------



## smutchin (12 Apr 2013)

Ha! I was thinking more of the way every new young French prodigy that breaks through is labelled The New Jalabert, especially if they can sprint a bit. But you're right - it would be unfair to put that label on him if we actually _like_ the kid.


----------



## Noodley (12 Apr 2013)

There seems to be a genuineness about FDJ this year, both in terms of their application to riding and training clean and starting to deliver some results. I'll refrain from stating that any of them are the "next" anyone, but I have a positive feel about this crop of riders. But I'm biased, I still view Bradley Wiggins as a FDJ winner of the Tour


----------



## smutchin (12 Apr 2013)

I shall have to dig out my old FdJ cap from about six seasons ago and start wearing it again.


----------



## raindog (12 Apr 2013)

The riders may or may not be clean, I wouldn't know, but the sponsorship's a bit dodgy 

I've got an old Cofidis cap that makes me feel like an ex-doper when I wear it


----------



## Noodley (13 Apr 2013)

Soupe's girlfrend has given birth. Just in case anyone was interested. Which was a bit quick given that he only announced the news of his impending fatherhood last week!


----------



## rich p (13 Apr 2013)

Noodley said:


> Soupe's girlfrend has given birth. Just in case anyone was interested. Which was a bit quick given that he only announced the news of his impending fatherhood last week!


It's Sandy Casar's baby innit.
I hear they're going to name the baby, French Onion...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Apr 2013)

Mauro Santambrogio takes the GP Industria & Artigianato on the weekend, signalling his intent to takes stages at the Giro, at least, and a win for Mattia Gavazzi in the Giro della Toscana yesterday - a beast of a sprinter! 

And that's just about it for this thread this year, I guess. Once the Giro starts we're no longer in the early season...


----------



## Herzog (29 Apr 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Mauro Santambrogio takes the GP Industria & Artigianato on the weekend, signalling his intent to takes stages at the Giro, at least, and a win for Mattia Gavazzi in the Giro della Toscana yesterday - a beast of a sprinter!
> 
> And that's just about it for this thread this year, I guess. Once the Giro starts we're no longer in the early season...


 
A good result for Gavazzi (and also for Phinney, 3rd). I like Gavazzi, he's had a bit of a topsy-turvy career to date and it'd be nice to see him to well (hopefully avoiding any tempting discos!).


----------



## raindog (30 Apr 2013)

OK, not single day, but the 4 Jours de Dunkerque starts tomorrow.
http://www.4joursdedunkerque.org/


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Apr 2013)

That needs its own thread.


----------



## User169 (30 Apr 2013)

One for Noodley. FdJ bikes at LBL.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 May 2013)

I tell a lie, there is at least one more...

On-form, Simon Spilak, took the Rund um den Finanzplatz Eschborn-Frankfurt, today ahead of a whole bunch of top sprinters, including Greipel, Meersman, Ciolek and Pozzovivo. Fellow opportunist, Moreno Moser, was second though.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (10 May 2013)

Not a day race, but in the opener of the Tour of Picardie Andrew Fenn got a good MT 6th place, with Kittel taking the stage.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (11 May 2013)

And Fenn gets 3rd spot in the second stage, good effort for the Scot.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 May 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> And Fenn gets 3rd spot in the second stage, good effort for the Scot.


5th in the GC and only 15'' behind. Not bad, not bad at all.


----------

